
Show HN: Rust for Shell Scripting - glorioustao
https://github.com/rust-shell-script/rust_cmd_lib
======
ktpsns
Tip: In she'll context, it is good style to always print argv[0] in log lines,
ie the program name. When myscript.rs reports

    
    
        INFO: blabla
    

It should better report

    
    
        myscript.rs: blabla
        or myscript.rs: INFO: blabla
    

This helps identifying the source when the script is part of a series of
pipes, or running in background, etc

